# Boots for wide feet



## jakers55 (10 mo ago)

Hello All,

I've struggled for some years on finding boots that actually fit. Between a combination of a wide foot and veins that protrude on the top of my foot itself, I'm constantly experiencing metatarsal pain from my toes being slightly pressed in, or a significant pressure on the top of my foot cutting off circulation. 

After attempting multiple pairs of boots and all sorts of custom fitting, insoles, liners, etc, It's time to just get a new pair.

What do you suggest for us folks with wide feet off the shelf? I'll likely throw in a footbed of my own as I've had them custom made. 

Best,


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have had good luck with my Adidas Accera boots. I am a size 12 sneaker and got an 11.5 boot the toe box on them feels wider to me. I also have the burton photon step on boots in an 11.5 wide. I feel like the Addidas are wider you can also look into deelux boots. they seem to have a lot of wide versions. Took me a ton of different boots and liners to get the right fit. i really like the Adidas liners..


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Burton has some wide boot options.

But, I found my custom footbeds to be the source of my pain problems, even in wide boots..., so I had to get a OTS low-volume footbed, and works a whole lot better.

So, try fitting the boots without your custom footbed first.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Check out some boot fitting threads first. There's already a mega thread on wide boots that this should have been posted to. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Neil29 (Dec 1, 2021)

robotfood99 said:


> Check out some boot fitting threads first. There's already a mega thread on wide boots that this should have been posted to.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I just posted a review of two wide boots, the ride lasso pro wide and the Thirtytwo tm-2 wide on this board. I really like the lasso pros. And to the point above, I found that well cushioned volume sucking insoles can be a major issue. Now that I’ve found thin insoles with an arch, it really helped.


----------

